
Django-fancy-cache - Django’s cache_page on steroids - gklein
https://github.com/peterbe/django-fancy-cache
======
tomkinstinch
Does anyone here use two-phase template rendering[1], or know of a good
library for it?

There is phased[2], but it seemed to impart too much of a performance hit for
me.

1\. <http://www.holovaty.com/writing/django-two-phased-rendering/>

2\. <https://github.com/codysoyland/django-phased>

------
nixarn
Looks nice =) might have to give it a try

